# Spheros or Baitrunner



## nondogpete (Dec 6, 2010)

Looking for a spinning reel and after much debate i am down to two. Was looking for some insight on which would do it for me on some chunking and jigging.... Looking at the 18000FB And the BTR12000D. they both appear evenly matched minus the bait-runner option and was wondering if it were a 10 dollar premium or i should stick with the spheros. I plan on 65lb PP with a mono topshot for sharking and some ulua.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

Baitrunner baitrunner BAITRUNNER. There's a 6500B in the marketplace. I haven't seen the D models but from what I hear they use a different oscillation system that maynot be braid friendly. The B models are and the 6500 can handle 50lb braid.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

go on ebay & try a penn battle 8000 which is less than both & perhaps as strong as both.


----------



## FullCircleHook (Mar 10, 2010)

If you don't plan on using the Baitrunner option, I would go with the Spheros and save some money. I don't think that you could go wrong with either though. I have a Baitrunner 8000D, and I love it. It's been through a lot already and still going strong.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

You might wanna consider an Okuma Cedros. I started seeing them used on some saltwater fishing shows so I figured I would check one out. It is awesome. Make sure you get the SS series.


----------



## Frightnight (Dec 15, 2010)

I kijed my speros,,, but the bait runner is awesome, I don't have the newer ones, but I own 6 of the 6500's. They are woth the $10.00, it is nothing over the course of the reel life. It is great for chunking, hearing the drag blast, and you engage the drag, and it is already pre-set to the right tension,,, YES,, I love it, I am getting excited now,,,hahaha. I have 3 new ones, still in the box. They don't make the 6500 anymore so when I find a new one, I buy it, and hold on to it.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Chunking I use the Baitrunners, have 6 all Shimano-B


----------



## flasaltangler (Aug 19, 2008)

The baitrunner 'b' strong reel and good drag we nail alot of kings and blackfins with them


----------



## nondogpete (Dec 6, 2010)

Looks like the baitrunner won the votes...Thank you all for your advice and knowledge of the products.


----------



## Oldscout2 (Sep 15, 2008)

Second the baitrunner, I have a 6500b and its a tank. I use the baitrunner feature in unexpected ways, such as letting line out in a controlled fashion walking back to shore after wading out for a cast while having the primary drag available at the flip of a switch. $.02


----------



## finfinder (Sep 17, 2004)

There's a reason that every reel manufacturer and their brother has copied the baitrunner. It works.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

If you're chunking, go with the Baitrunner. The Spheros is a nice reel, but it's really made for jigging.


----------

